# Rahmen im Cimoc-Stil



## Czeavk (9. Mai 2005)

hallo,
ich suche ein tutorial im comi-stil..ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein und könnt mir helfen.
viele grüsse
cze


----------



## extracuriosity (9. Mai 2005)

Was´n das?


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Mai 2005)

Was denn nun? "Cimoc" oder "Comi"? ... 

Spaß beiseite - leider weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst. Hast du evtl. ein Beispiel? Ansonsten solltest du deine Frage noch ein wenig mehr konkretisieren.

/edit

... toooo slow ... aber das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht extra


----------



## Czeavk (9. Mai 2005)

lol..hab mich verschrieben.
sollte natürlich Comic heißen


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Mai 2005)

Fein, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich immer noch nicht so recht weiß, was an einem Rahmen comicartig sein kann ... Weiß mit dicken schwarzen Strichen vielleicht?


----------



## Czeavk (9. Mai 2005)

http://www.exbyte.net
der Header von der Seite

sowas in der art, nur vielleicht noch etwas runder


----------



## BSE Royal (9. Mai 2005)

Da bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

Bad Request
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.


----------



## Czeavk (9. Mai 2005)

http://www.exbyte.net 

Ich meinte den Header von der Seite


----------



## devilrga (9. Mai 2005)

Also damit wir uns richtig verstehen, du meinst dieses Bild, oder?
Das ist einfach ein Text mit zwei Ebenenmodi, Kontur und Verlaufsüberlagerung.

Mfg


----------



## Czeavk (9. Mai 2005)

ich mein das bild aber es kann nicht angezeigt werden und genau so einen rahmen mein ich


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

_Sorry_
wenn es sowieso nicht angezeigt werden kann, dann denk dir doch was schönes aus.
_Sorry_

Also ich sehe auch kein Bild, dann wird es wohl so sein wie von devilrga beschrieben.

Ciao Stefan


----------

